# Holy crap, this latex face prosthetic



## Lobar (May 4, 2012)

This is simultaneously amazing and horrifying.  It looks like CG, but it's not.

[yt]-4yZrm18occ[/yt]

That mask gives an astounding range of natural-looking expression for a big chunk of foam latex.  If only there was a way to apply fur to it rather than face paint I might even be interested in a rodent version.


edit: for added creepiness, stare inside its mouth as the video plays


----------



## Zenia (May 4, 2012)

Holy! That thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## Bando (May 4, 2012)

Props for the paint too, he did a great job on it.
_
Hello, uncanny valley!_


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2012)

Already been posted here to FAF.


----------



## natari the husky (May 4, 2012)

Well, I guess I won't be sleeping tonight. 0_o


----------



## Namba (May 4, 2012)

That's the single most terrifying thing I've ever seen, and yet it's just fucking amazing. How the hell would you accomplish something so incredibly real looking?


----------



## Dreaming (May 4, 2012)

The detail and movement is amazing. Amazing, and creepy as fuck.


----------



## Lobar (May 4, 2012)

Deo said:


> Already been posted here to FAF.



Sorry if it is a repost.  I looked back two pages and didn't see anything


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 4, 2012)

*(0)____(0)*


----------



## soutthpaw (May 4, 2012)

check out his Youtube channel.  He has a whole bunch of different ones.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 4, 2012)

This have been posted a couple of times before, already (as long as months ago)

Creepy as fuck. Do not want.


----------



## mirepoix (May 4, 2012)

Oh no, real eyes never ever work D:  So grody...


----------



## Littlerock (May 4, 2012)

A bit creepy, but still kinda really awesome. I have an appreciation for how well the effect is pulled off with these materials :B
/stage fx nerd


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 4, 2012)

I feel like it wouldn't be nearly as creepy if he wasn't making such extreme expressions. I guess they're doing that to show off the range of motion, though. 

I'd like it if they had a companion video that was just of him, you know, talking or socializing or something, so we could see what it looks like when the wearing is just being natural instead of making those huge expressions.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 4, 2012)

Am I the only one that thought of this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5uGekqJ2I4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2012)

If he walked at me in the streets I'd punch him. That thing creeps me out toooo much


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 4, 2012)

This guy's masks weird me out quite a bit.

It's like the furry equivalent of uncanny valley.

HRNK



mirepoix said:


> Oh no, real eyes never ever work D:  So grody...




I disagree so much :C


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 4, 2012)

OOPS doublepost


----------



## soutthpaw (May 4, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> Oh no, real eyes never ever work D:  So grody...



I watched it again and some of the others.   tried to cover up his eyes...  I think you are spot on about the eyes.  that is what makes it look creepy, not to mention those freaky animal eye contacts...  besides they are in the wrong place for equine.  on the tiger for example the eyes are deeply recessed so that ruins the effect too...


----------



## Ikrit (May 4, 2012)

they look better covered in fur

[yt]zX1HtGzo9fs[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I feel like it wouldn't be nearly as creepy if he wasn't making such extreme expressions. I guess they're doing that to show off the range of motion, though.
> 
> I'd like it if they had a companion video that was just of him, you know, talking or socializing or something, so we could see what it looks like when the wearing is just being natural instead of making those huge expressions.



I completely AGREE.

He had to make all the weird faces....


----------



## Lobar (May 4, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> they look better covered in fur
> 
> [yt]zX1HtGzo9fs[/yt]



Did they say how they affixed the fur to the mask?  This is way preferable to the traditional big solid fursuit head, to me.


----------



## Ikrit (May 4, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Did they say how they affixed the fur to the mask?  This is way preferable to the traditional big solid fursuit head, to me.



wouldn't hurt to ask i guess...

ask him


----------

